
How Harold Lloyd Filmed "Safety Last!" - gus_massa
https://silentlocations.com/2012/02/29/how-harold-lloyd-filmed-safety-last/
======
moomin
It’s common to make allowances when watching cinema from previous eras to make
allowances for the times. With Safety Last, though, it is hard to see how one
could possibly make a better version today. The restrictions such as the lack
of sound, the black and white and the utter lack of post-production are
completely embraced to make something you couldn’t make another way, and the
pacing is razor-tight even by modern standards.

~~~
pantaloony
I’ve found a lot of the better comedies from that period (Chaplin, Keaton) to
be damn near timelessly good. Art films are hit-or-miss but when they hit they
seem, similarly, just as interesting and powerful as they must have been then.
It’s the dramas that consistently struggle, IMO, with even the best requiring
some serious patience and acclimatization to the time & style to enjoy.

------
csours
[https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?corpus=26&smoothing=3&...](https://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?corpus=26&smoothing=3&content=%22+safety+first+%22%2C%22+automobile+%22%2C%22+factory+%22&year_start=1800&year_end=2019&direct_url=t1%3B%2C%22%20safety%20first%20%22%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2C%22%20automobile%20%22%3B%2Cc0%3B.t1%3B%2C%22%20factory%20%22%3B%2Cc0)

[https://www.google.com/books/edition/Safety_First/XxqjIqE4yq...](https://www.google.com/books/edition/Safety_First/XxqjIqE4yqIC?hl=en&gbpv=1&dq=%22%22+safety+first+%22%22&pg=PP109&printsec=frontcover)

> "The modern Safety First movement was born at United States Steel in 1906"

I was kind of surprised that "Safety First" is that old.

~~~
EricE
Tangentially - problems with "Safety First" I personally experienced:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u50lS_SxiSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u50lS_SxiSU)

------
twic
Essentially completely unrelated, but this is also a very good film about
safety - "Forklift Truck Driver Klaus":

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DILjd69C0o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DILjd69C0o)

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
If we're really going down this tangent, then here's my personal favorite
safety film: [0]

[0] [https://www.rifftrax.com/shake-hands-with-
danger](https://www.rifftrax.com/shake-hands-with-danger)

~~~
csours
I just heard the musical sting.

Just the song if that's what you want:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmrs9GYkbqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmrs9GYkbqg)

------
jacquesm
I grew up with Maarten van Rooijen's silent movie feature, every week,
'silence is golden' it was called. Super interesting era of moviemaking when
the medium was so fresh that almost every movie was an experiment in itself.
The tricks used to make the movies and lots of excerpts were used to
illustrate this bygone era. He was very enthusiastic about it and knew all
kinds of details that made it come alive.

All of it was in Dutch though, so for an international audience even though it
is about silent film probably not that interesting, and I can't find any of it
online so unfortunately no sample episode.

------
salimmadjd
Harold Lloyd lost part of his hand when one of those comedy era bombs blew up
on him. In all his later movies he has a prosthesis.

